# Replacement Lens for Surefire M3



## sween1911 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey Kids,

Got a crack in the lens on my Surefire M3. It's got the older finned M2-style bezel. 
Called Surefire, they want me to send it in for warranty repair, but I don't want to 
chance losing the old style bezel. 

Any aftermarket replacements available? I could post a "WTB", but is this the kind of thing people have lying around to sell?

Thanks!


----------



## scout24 (Apr 20, 2015)

Flashlightlens.com?


----------



## sween1911 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ah ha. Anyone know the size? 

I can always get calipers on it tonight and get the exact measurements and see if they have it.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 20, 2015)

I have an M3 head that is apart, but it is the new style. I would hate to measure and be wrong... If I recall, they can custom cut one for you if they do not stock it. May need to email or call though.


----------



## sween1911 (Apr 20, 2015)

scout24 said:


> I have an M3 head that is apart, but it is the new style. I would hate to measure and be wrong... If I recall, they can custom cut one for you if they do not stock it. May need to email or call though.



Oh cool. I'll measure it tonight and see what I can find out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Timothybil (Apr 20, 2015)

They also have a list of most of the major lights and what size lens they take. Since you have the old bezel it wouldn't hurt to check with them via email or phone to make sure before purchasing. I bought a lens there for my G2 many years ago when they were still plastic and I melted mine. I think I got the borofloat, but can't remember it has been so long ago.


----------



## sween1911 (Apr 21, 2015)

Email sent, but they're out of the office for the rest of the week. 

Took measurements with my calipers in inches, converted to mm and sent them both. There's no phone# on the site, just their email form. We'll see what they say.

Anyone have any recommendations as to what kind of glass to request? Would a UCL be of comparable toughness to the original?


----------



## m4a1usr (Apr 21, 2015)

The M3 lens is 1.472 inches in diameter (37.38mm) and .125 inches thick (3.17mm)


----------



## FlashKat (Apr 22, 2015)

I have a 37.5mm X 3mm mineral glass lens if you are interested.


----------



## sween1911 (Apr 22, 2015)

FlashKat said:


> I have a 37.5mm X 3mm mineral glass lens if you are interested.



Dude, that would be cool. PM outbound.


----------



## FlashKat (Apr 22, 2015)

PM your address, and I will send it out.


----------



## sween1911 (Apr 22, 2015)

FlashKat said:


> PM your address, and I will send it out.



Dude, you're awesome! I assumed you meant you had one to sell. PM outbound.


----------



## FlashKat (Apr 22, 2015)

PM replied.


sween1911 said:


> Dude, you're awesome! I assumed you meant you had one to sell. PM outbound.


----------



## sween1911 (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks so much!


----------



## sween1911 (Apr 28, 2015)

GOT IT!!! Thanks dude, it's perfect. M3 back up and running!


----------



## Up All Night (Apr 28, 2015)

Good stuff! Nice one FlashKat! :thumbsup:


----------



## FlashKat (Apr 28, 2015)

I am just glad to it worked, and always glad to help out.


sween1911 said:


> GOT IT!!! Thanks dude, it's perfect. M3 back up and running!





Up All Night said:


> Good stuff! Nice one FlashKat! :thumbsup:


----------



## Greenbean (Feb 14, 2017)

Can I bump this as I don't wanna loose my old M3 head due to a cracked lens....

Anyone have a lens they want to sell me?


----------



## ampdude (Feb 14, 2017)

Greenbean, just purchase a hardened mineral glass lense of the same size as already mentioned in the thread. They are typically sold as "watch crystals".

I replace broken and plastic lenses with them all the time.


----------



## Greenbean (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks... I'll dig into that. 

Any site your getting them from you can share?


----------



## FlashKat (Feb 15, 2017)

What size is your lens.


----------



## Greenbean (Feb 15, 2017)

FlashKat said:


> What size is your lens.



1.472" x .125"

or 

37.38mm x 3.17mm


----------



## FlashKat (Feb 15, 2017)

Where are you located


----------



## Greenbean (Feb 15, 2017)

FlashKat said:


> Where are you located



Asheville, NC

No worries mate, I called and spoke to Surefire and for what it's worth he said they had lots of parts to cannibalize from and such and I stand a good chance of getting the old head back but with the new lens. So I shipped it to em, :shrug:

I really appreciate you looking out for me.


----------



## FlashKat (Feb 16, 2017)

Good to know Surefire will take care of it.


Greenbean said:


> Asheville, NC
> 
> No worries mate, I called and spoke to Surefire and for what it's worth he said they had lots of parts to cannibalize from and such and I stand a good chance of getting the old head back but with the new lens. So I shipped it to em, :shrug:
> 
> I really appreciate you looking out for me.


----------



## DRoc (Feb 28, 2017)

Not to derail your thread...But, I am curious at how it got cracked. 




sween1911 said:


> Hey Kids,
> 
> Got a crack in the lens on my Surefire M3. It's got the older finned M2-style bezel.
> Called Surefire, they want me to send it in for warranty repair, but I don't want to
> ...


----------



## FlashKat (Mar 5, 2017)

Did Surefire repair it with the original lens.


Greenbean said:


> Asheville, NC
> 
> No worries mate, I called and spoke to Surefire and for what it's worth he said they had lots of parts to cannibalize from and such and I stand a good chance of getting the old head back but with the new lens. So I shipped it to em, :shrug:
> 
> I really appreciate you looking out for me.


----------



## sween1911 (Dec 28, 2018)

In case anyone stumbles on this thread, I have a UCLp AR lens on order from Flashlightlens for an M3 head. I’m going to install and let you all know how it fits and looks.


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 30, 2018)

In case anyone has trouble removing a bezel, I found a watch case tool on Ebay that works wonders on the bezels with the notches around the edge. I picked it up because I have a couple of original G2s I am going to want to replace the lenses on. I melted the lens on my first G2 back in the dark ages when I was running a P60 in it and it got turned on in its holster. My two G2s and my 6P all have LEDs now so the need isn't urgent, but someday when I get bored I will be swapping them.


----------



## sween1911 (Dec 31, 2018)

Good call Timothybil. I ordered a bezel ring from RPM and got one of his bezel removal tools. 

Oh, the lens came in, perfect fit. 38mm x 2.9mm made of UCLp AR.


----------

